# Pocket knife - Marlin Spike - What?



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

The friend I sailed with yesterday brought his own knife. It had a Marlin spike and I gave him a hard time about it, ie; "What are you going to do with that, chip ice?" But he was pretty adamant that all real sailors carry one for untying knots and splicing rope. But I just don't don't get it. I generally try to tie knots that can be _untied_ and it just seems a little antiquated, more for days gone by when three strand rope was used, not Spectra and the like. So....am I wrong? btw, my knife is a simple diver's knife mounted in the cockpit.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Used to carry one similar years ago while in the Navy. But found that the blade did not hold an edge very well. The steel in today's knives have hopefully improved over time. 
Went to carrying an 8" marline spike and a separate knife (with a high quality steel blade).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Certain designs of shackles can be opened and released under load with a spike like that shown in your post. My son, who works the bow on various raceboats, carries one as well.

Such sailors' knives are often made of materials better suited for the marine envorinment as well.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I keep three Myerchin knives onboard for myself, my girlfriend, and for guests to use if needed. The spike comes in handy with all sorts of things. Work it between the bends on really tight knots to untie more easily mostly, but it is not limited to just that.










Note the little cut out in the back edge of the blade.....its a shackle key also.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I agree with what Sapperwhite just said, I never go out without mine tied to my belt.


----------



## Harryeod (Sep 4, 2006)

In the Navy I carried one and I still have a marlin spike. They are great for a lot of things. Sometimes even a correctly tied bowline will need a little help to break it free.


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

Mine is a 30 year old Buck knife, it







has been a good rigging knife ..


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I think that about settles it. This might be declared a Man Law.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Whether the marlinespike is on the knife or not it is certainly essential gear. Those fortunate enough to have never had to attempt to remove a heavily loaded knot should consider that, without a spike, your only option is to cut it out. If some lubber has tied that knot in the middle of your line you may be able to put a monetary value on the possession of a marlinspike.

A rather nice one can be made, suitable for virtually all size line, from a piece of half inch round stock, shaped on a bench grinder. Make it about 8" long, drill a hole in the end, place a lanyard on it, and hang it where you will. You will find untold uses for it, not the least, as a drift pin.


----------



## US25 (Jul 20, 2007)

Where are you guys tying all these knots that seem to be so hard to get undone? I've found these great little things called snap shackles.....


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

US25 said:


> .......snap shackles.....


BOO!

(just kidding)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

25,
Just for fun, tie a couple of knots in your boot laces (without the loops to make them slip) and snug them up as tight as you can. Call me in the morning, or when the blood pounding in your head abates from leaning over trying to get them out. Then imagine something similar happening at sea where an inadvertent overhand knot ends up in your halyard or anchor rode.

Furthermore, I don't much care for those shackle keys so niftly placed in the blade of a knife. When I am looking to open a shackle, I am much against using a tool in my hand that has a razor sharp edge to it and provides no significant leverage. The end point of a good marlinspike through the pin's eye twists out a recalcitrant pin quickly. If you consult your Ashley Book of Knots you'll find a Marlinspike Hitch. This hitch, similar to overhand knot with the marlinspike run through it, allows you to take a strong pull on a line in a way your hands alone will not. I mentioned it's use as a drift pin, without explaining what a drift pin is. Say you have a shackle under heavy load and you need to release it. You are able to unscrew the shackle pin but cannot retract it. A drift pin would be a piece of round steel stock the same or smaller size than the shackle pin, and suited for driving out the pin from the opposite side from the pin's eye. A marlinspike will serve this function.

I am not against spikes on knives, but fine a seperate marlinspike to be much more effective. There is much to be said though, for having them combined for ease of carrying and readiness to hand.

and i have it on good authority that Cam uses his to aid in prying out GPS batteries!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Furthermore, I don't much care for those shackle keys so niftly placed in the blade of a knife. When I am looking to open a shackle, I am much against using a tool in my hand that has a razor sharp edge to it and provides no significant leverage. The end point of a good marlinspike through the pin's eye twists out a recalcitrant pin quickly..


You aren't supposed to open the blade to use the shackle key.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Quite true, Sapper, but you will eventually when you feel the need for that extra bit of leverage. (g)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

* and i have it on good authority that Cam uses his to aid in prying out GPS batteries!

*That's true Sway...but I rely on my Leatherman for sextant adjustments! I have a special Leatheman tool for the purpose! (G)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I prefer the Boye Knives, since their knives don't rust... the blades are Cobalt Carbide, not steel. They are pretty nice, but a bit pricey. They have a marlinspike with a shackle key-and no sharp blade to cut you when you use it for leverage. I also like the safety blade design... no nasty point when you're trying to cut a harness. BTW, these knives have been rated very highly by Practical Sailor magazine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pocket knife - Marlin Spike - what?*

I pay for my sailing by working as a deckhand on a tug boat and I carry a Myerchin, just like the ones in Sapperwhite's photo. Hardly a day goes by that I don't use the marlin spike for something: untying someone else's knot, opening a shackle, chipping ice, splicing. It also makes a great pry bar. If I didn't have a knife with a built-in marlin spike, I'd carry a knife AND a marlin spike.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

love my Myerchin. Use that spike every time I'm out, the people I sail with are morons about knots... and the whole pocket clip thing is the way to go. Take a serious look at the Myerchin, it's a great little knife. I have the model with the red map light built into the handle, very cool. 

I also have a heavy duty shackle key / church key, don't like using the blade as a shackle key even though it has a slot for that.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

I bought a very inexpensive rigging knife from defender.com and have been happy with it. I think it was $9.95. Sure, the steel is probably not as good as some of these others, but at that price I could buy a new one every month!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, but the blade probably doesn't hold much of an edge, especially if you have to cut the newer high-tech lines.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Jotun said:


> I bought a very inexpensive rigging knife from defender.com and have been happy with it. I think it was $9.95. Sure, the steel is probably not as good as some of these others, but at that price I could buy a new one every month!


There's nothing wrong with that philosophy. But just think, by the end of the season of buying a new knife every month at $10, you can buy a Myerchin or Boye that will last for many many seasons.
I also keep a few west marine cheapies around for cutting nasty stuff and lending out to people who don't know what they are doing with a blade, that way my nice knives don't get ruined prematurely.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The only WM cheapies I have are the emergency knives that are attached to the PFDs. There are several of the good Boye knives aboard for doing the real work. The only time it makes sense to get the cheapies is if you don't have the ability to hold on to a good knive form more than a month or too. Losing a Boye or Myerchin every month would really suck. 



Sapperwhite said:


> There's nothing wrong with that philosophy. But just think, by the end of the season of buying a new knife every month at $10, you can buy a Myerchin or Boye that will last for many many seasons.
> I also keep a few west marine cheapies around for cutting nasty stuff and lending out to people who don't know what they are doing with a blade, that way my nice knives don't get ruined prematurely.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes any good wench worth her salt and ol tars should carry a (LOCKING) marlin spike. The newer ones have serrated blades for cutting that hi-tec line. When I was the cpt of a pyrate ship at the end of the season I gave all good crew members that had earned it a marlin spike. My original Camilus the oldest knife company in the USA makes straight or serrated blade but the blade does not lock(can be dangerous ha ha) I like it when the spike and blade locks ............ and yes very good tool to have around handy in those ol time knife and gun club drinking establishments on the bowery......


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

A am not at all against the 'cheapies', the only trouble being buying a good cheapie! I prefer steel to stainless as it holds an edge better. I am always reluctant to spend too much on a good knife. In my years at sea i rarely returned with the knife I left with.

For example; you find yourself in the situation where someone on the dock needs a knife immediately and you toss your folder to them. Let's be generous and say that works out, they cut the line and toss it back to you-not quite making it. Knife gone forever. In such instances, there's no time to go below for your cheapie and, if a serious incident, you're glad the line got cut at any cost. You can make the case for owning 4 or 5 cheapies, and having them spread about.

I have a Myerchin and it's alright. It's about what I'm willing to spend for a knife I'll eventually lose. I've also got a few WM cheapies with spikes that owe me less and less each day they stay on board. btw, i'm not much impressed with the sheath for the Myerchin and seperate spike-too much monkeying around to resheath as well as finding a comfortable belt position.


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

Conrat66 - Cherish that knife as an heirloom 'cause you can never get another. The Camillus factory in CNY closed down not too long ago . I think the name was bought out and some of them are still being made under the Camillus name in other factories but possibly not to the same standards. The new ones may still be quality blades but the marque itself is deceased.
You may want to frame it and preserve it as an antique .


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

just looked up my old buck,interesting I bought it in 1977 ,its now sales for 3 times what I paid for it..maybe now that it is a collectable knife I should leave it at home and buy a cheapie???...
bottom knife on this page:
http://www.jaysknives.com/buck_2.htm


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

> Losing a Boye or Myerchin every month would really suck.


Just splice some tiny 3strand line onto your nice knife and splice a locking ring on the other end, hook to belt loop, clip inside pocket with line stuffed in there, never lose it again. Sailor Geek!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I have lanyards on them all, and I don't tend to lose things. so it isn't a problem for me, but I know a lot of people who just tend to lose things....regardless of any precautions they may take. Your optimism isn't realistic on a working sailboat though. the line will catch on things, you'll unclip the line and eventually lose the knife, if you tend to lose things anyways. If you don't tend to lose things, the line isn't really necessary.



tenuki said:


> Just splice some tiny 3strand line onto your nice knife and splice a locking ring on the other end, hook to belt loop, clip inside pocket with line stuffed in there, never lose it again. Sailor Geek!


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Here's the one I got. I have been surprised with the initial quality. I say initial because I don't know how long it will last, but it has survived one season of light use thus far....

http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|118|119|312086&id=211133


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> the line will catch on things, you'll unclip the line and eventually lose the knife, if you tend to lose things anyways. If you don't tend to lose things, the line isn't really necessary.


Never snagged it yet, obviously i'm more graceful than you. ;P

I have however dropped it in action due to necessity and been grateful for the lanyard. Maybe I drop it more often than I strictly need to _because_ I have a lanyard. hehhee.


----------



## DiamonDiver (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a Camillus with locking marlin spike and shackle tool. I keep the non locking blade just sharp enough to strip electrical wire and cut half inch nylon line. On our boat there is always a sharp knife within reach whether a filet knife, a pairing knife, a box cutter, chef's knife or utility knife. Plus whatever knife happens to be in my pocket, I own several high quality pocket folders.

With the increased use of nylon ratchet straps and twine at work even a properly tied knot may need assistance to be untied. There are still a lot of people that were never taught to tie proper knots. The need for a marlin spike constantly presents itself.

Having spent over 30 years as a professional mariner I feel undressed when not carrying a knife and penlight. And when on a vessel my trusty Camillus with marlin spike is always with me and the marlin spike is used frequently. I would question the bonafides of a mariner that says they have no need for a marlin spike or is unable to splice three strand or woven line.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

A friend arrived in Lauderdale on one of the Whitbread Round the World boats and gifted me with his rigging knife from the race. I took it home after the crew party and tossed it on the table as I retired for the night.
Waking in the early morning to relieve myself, I noticed a ghostly green glow on the table and was pretty freaked out until I realized it was my new rigging knife.
What a brilliant idea; a glow in the dark rigging knife! Thanks Wichard.
I put a 8" lanyard on it so I can pop it out of a pocket without digging, but without a loop so it can't get caught on anything. Stick the lanyard in your mouth and you can open your knife one handed quickly and easily.
Anyway, it stays sharp and has a spike and a shackle pin blade.
The perfect tool now resides in a sheath just inside the companionway, always handy.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I used to carry a folding knife with a locking marlin spike in my pocket. I now carry a Swiss Army multi tool on my belt. Single handing I sometimes carry both when underway. I find the multi tool has so many uses that I now feel it's priceless.

It's so nice to have the screwdrivers and scissors in addition to just the blade and spike, bonus is that they all lock open. I just wish the multi tool had a heavy duty serrated blade, although the knife is very sharp.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

capta said:


> Waking in the early morning to relieve myself, I noticed a ghostly green glow on the table and was pretty freaked out until I realized it was my new rigging knife.
> .


Sounds like one to many solo passages.
Or to much mojo :devil


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

RobGallagher said:


> I used to carry a folding knife with a locking marlin spike in my pocket. I now carry a Swiss Army multi tool on my belt. Single handing I sometimes carry both when underway. I find the multi tool has so many uses that I now feel it's priceless.
> 
> It's so nice to have the screwdrivers and scissors in addition to just the blade and spike, bonus is that they all lock open. I just wish the multi tool had a heavy duty serrated blade, although the knife is very sharp.


That's rule number 9 always Carry a knife


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yikes!! If I recall, mine was about $35 in the mid 90's, now $100. Guess its time to be a bit more careful not to lose it. And hit up the local pawn shop to buy a few more......



Insails said:


> just looked up my old buck,interesting I bought it in 1977 ,its now sales for 3 times what I paid for it..maybe now that it is a collectable knife I should leave it at home and buy a cheapie???...
> bottom knife on this page:
> buck pocket knife, buck folding knives, buck knives, buck knife


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a good cheap riggers knife I have 2 on my boat and one in my pocket 
Sailors Riggers Knife Fishing Tool Marlin Spike Shackle Key Ruler Spike Opener | eBay


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I haven't found any other threads that delve into rigging knives. While my preference is for a fixed blade, I just purchased a new folding knife. I haven't had enough time to test out the claims, but so far I like the quality.







[/URL]marlin-1 by Bill, on Flickr[/IMG]

One of my favorite small fixed blades is this Bark River TUSK.







[/URL]Untitled by Bill, on Flickr[/IMG]

-- Bill
"Belle Voile"
PSC 34


----------



## pilott (Aug 18, 2016)

I bought a Camillus Carbonitride folding knife last year. Locking blade, locking spike. For an fairly cheap knife, it has proven to be excellent. On Amazon for less than $20


----------



## pilott (Aug 18, 2016)

I forgot to attach a photo!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a great marlinspike knife aboard. Wood handle, it's a beauty. I don't recall the brand and never carry it. I do find myself doing some splicing about once per year and that's become it's sole purpose. A spike and a sharp flat edge.

For carrying aboard, I want a few things and a spike isn't on the list.

I was a serrated blade that can be easily opened with one hand. The primary purpose to carry it, is to cut me or someone else free. Fast!

I also want one flat and one phillips screw head. These are the most common tools needed.

I have purchase several Leatherman Crater C33TX knives over the years that fit the bill. They've been making them cheaper than their originals, but they work and I give the thing a serious work out aboard. It's used to cut everything. Just broke the tip off one, stupidly trying to pry a plumbing fitting apart. Bought another.


----------



## dreamdoer (Mar 7, 2013)

I use my marlinspike much more than my knife. It has a shackle key cut into the handle and I also use it to adjust turnbuckles. Just insert through the turnbuckle body for leverage. I also use it to loosen knots. I could loosen 9 out of 10 knots without it, but it would take longer and be much more frustrating. I use it so much I carry a separate spike and knife. Never cared much for folding knives. Just my preference.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I should hang my head in shame. I guess I'm not a sailor. But in the last 30 years, I've seldom had a knife in my pocket and never on my belt. There is one in the cockpit and sometimes one at the mast (only so I don't have to walk to the cockpit). I have a fid in my sewing kit, along with a more suitable fixed-blade knife. I've never had a need to carry either around. 

Yes, a knife is handy, I can honestly say there has never been an emergency that has required cutting a line. Never, not even a close call. I would feel careless and that I was throwing money away as a result of poor planning.

As for splicing high-tech line, a length of rigging wire and some tape are a more useful battlefield expedient. Surely you have those.

Some of knives are works of art. But are they actually "sailor's jewelry?"

Just sayin', I'd bet a minority of sailors always carry a knife. They have one, just not in their pocket.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought this a couple of years ago . Has everything you need if marooned with Gillian and MaryAnn

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/vict...MIg7ehhZnt2gIVgrHtCh2RcQ2nEAQYBCABEgKRs_D_BwE


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

The spike is a pry, scraper and pusher and.poker
I use it more often than the opposing blade.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

I love zombi thds. and I love rigging knives . first up is my Kustom Ka-bar 
006 by mark westi, on Flickr
and this is my Myerchin
003 by mark westi, on Flickr
Sigh I have to admit , now with Ceramics these are just works of art .


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks to Mark's post, I recalled the brand of my rigging knife. It's a Myerchin. I think it's a discontinued model, but this is the closest I could find.

https://myerchin.com/product/wf300-gen-2-wood-handle-captain/


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

Markwesti said:


> I love zombi thds. and I love rigging knives . first up is my Kustom Ka-bar
> 006 by mark westi,
> 
> Sigh I have to admit , now with Ceramics these are just works of art .


Two very nice knives. The one I posted with a black blade is a ceramic. I haven't had a chance to put it through it's paces, but I'm hoping that it works well.

Even though this cuts well, it definitely falls into the 'work of art' category. The one I got has padoak scales. Very well made, but very impracticable. 




-- Bill
"Belle Voile"
PSC 34


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Minnewask , your Myerchin is my all time favorite folder . I love the "belly" that blade has , and the scales are beautiful .

elliowb the Neptunia is really something else , beautiful .

Here is one I started awhile back , the blade is a cheapie from the bay , scales are teak and the pins are for a folding razor . 
DSCF2508 by mark westi, on Flickr
DSCF2506 by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

I have carried a decent knife of some sort since I was a teenager...you don't need a boat to make one useful.
Peel an orange, cut up an apple, remove slivers, cut tape, cut out wood/paint samples, dig out the odd dandelion, sharpen a pencil, strip wire, defense against aggressive dogs or people...useful for boat tasks also. I would feel naked without my knife in my pocket, it's probably used more than my tape measure and handkerchief combined...you all do carry those right?


----------

